# Quilling Questions? {African Pygmy Hedgehog}



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I think my Hedgehog is quilling.
She's twelve weeks old tomorrow.
She sheds spines every day at the moment & is slightly huffier than usual.
I want to make everything as comfortable as I can for her during this. The 
breeder I bought her from gave me a detailed care sheet describing quilling 
& mentions that bathing can help sooth the Hedgehog.

How warm should the bath water be?
How long do Hedgehogs usually shed spines for?
Does anyone have any general advice about quilling?

Cheers.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

When my hedgehog was quilling I gave him a couple of baths, Im not sure if it helped but it certainly made him more active! I have the water luke warm... as soon as he touched the water he was climbing everywhere to try to get out :lol2: when we took him out we put him on a towel but he decided my trouser leg was a better place! I then spent the next hour sitting with a hedgehog in my trousers because every time I tried to get him out he puffed up and spined my leg! :lol2:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahaha awh thats adorable.

Cheers for answering, I was concerned 'cause a lot of caresheets don't mention
it. Should I have the water similar the the temperature of the environment she
lives in? I don't want her to get cold. Hopefully quilling won't be too bad for her.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

The water should be warm and not too deep, probably around 3 inches, so they can still walk around and not panic. Don't bath often as this can dry their skin out and lead to skin problems. Just cup the water over their back and make sure you don't get any near their eyes or nose. You can also use a soft toothbrush to gently brush dirt etc off their quills.

As hogs are prone to dry skin alot of people will recommend adding Aveeno Oil into the bath water which is good for dry skin and is hog safe, it helps sooth some hogs when they are quilling. You can find this in most boots stores or online. Just make sure you dry them thoroughly and make sure that their house is warm for them going back in so they don't get chilly afterwards x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I chop the foot off a pair of tights and fill it with porridge oats to make a kind of teabag thing. I then dunk it in the luke warm water for a while to infuse it, and then bathe the hog. The oaty water tends to gently soothe the skin......good luck!:2thumb:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

My hedgie hasn't suffered from dry skin yet but has been quilling for around a 
week now. Thanks for mentioning the water depth & about not letting it get into 
her face. I have some Aveeno oil, would a couple of drops of it be alright?
I haven't attempted to bathe her yet as I wasn't sure what would be best.
I'll make sure she's dry & warm after :} thank you.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

A couple of drops should be fine that's what i do and the water goes cloudy lol x


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Jamiioo said:


> A couple of drops should be fine that's what i do and the water goes cloudy lol x


Cheers, I'll have a go at bathing the Hedgie tomorrow!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

My hog was ten weeks old when I got him from a breeder last friday, so I'll be on the look out for any 'quilling' for the next couple of weeks. Great advice everyone!


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah the advice is pretty good on here & the bath really helped! She 
huffed up into a ball for a while on Saturday which she'd never done 
before {& I tried to get a lot of photos 'cause it was adorable haha} 
but she's been pretty fine since, just seems to be sleeping a little more?


----------

